# 170lbs-200lbs



## lionamongsheep (Sep 29, 2017)

I am currently 5ft8 170lbs aged 18. I have been lifting for 2 years and started at 110lbs. I am about 15% bodyfat and I want to bulk up another 20+lbs. Is this reasonable and how long should it take me. Any advice to help me get as big as I can.

Squat- 120kgx5

deadlift- 150kgx5

bench- 80kgx5


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

I was 170 on January 1st, I'm now 192. Should be around 200 or maybe just under by January 1st 2018. That's an average of 0.5 lbs a week.

Diet hasn't been that strict, just trying to hit 4000 calories everyday and making sure I get enough protein.

You could do it quicker I'm sure but there'd probably be more fat gain.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Depends how you mean. To gain an actual 20lbs of muscle given that you've been training 2 years already and seems like you've put on a decent amount of muscle... gonna take a very long time natty. If you're just talking about gaining general weight (which I'd assume that's not what you're after) then all depends on how much you eat.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't chase weight you'll look like a pig. From experience anyway.


----------



## CBPree (Oct 7, 2017)

My body typically hits a weight ceiling of 195 lbs and its incredibly hard for me gain more weight. Especially if I try to gain it the clean way. In the end I revert to Klondike bars to break the ceiling lol.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

It would be a piece of piss


----------

